# KC Brains Crystal Paradise feminized



## ziggyross (Apr 26, 2011)

Just ordered KC Brains Crystal Paradise Feminized. Anyone tried this strain.

Also receiving a freebee ( UFO#1 Emerald Triangle Seeds Emerald Jack Feminized )

This is the first time I have ordered from the internet. Hope all goes well.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome to your new addiction


----------



## ziggyross (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you nouvellechef, I can't afford to get to addicted to buying seeds. I was drooling over some of them like the WW's and kushs. Maybe next time if this order goe's smoothly.


----------



## the chef (Apr 27, 2011)

Done some mindbender from him! Good luck!


----------



## tokinherper (May 18, 2011)

i just gave a buddy an emerald triangle's emerald jack so that he could run it outdoors. i started it and it did pretty well for me. as for the other strain i dont have any info. good luck


----------

